# Maiden Flats Voyage - 1955 Orlando Clipper MICRO



## roto_77777s_son (Nov 17, 2008)

Finally got the new (1955) boat finished for flats fishing - all but a platform and pole My dad and I restored my late Great Grandfather's boat this past summer,. We have used it in lakes, but finally got it ready for some flats fishing.

Ready to go













































The result:









Draft is between 4" and 5" with 2 people.

Thanks again to Brian at Line-X for the refurb, and Frank at Egret for the helm cushion, carbon kevlar casting platform and GPS  

BY THE WAY - We may move up to a 25hp if we can fcind a clean, low hour, short shaft, electric start. If we do, we will sell the 15hp Johnson. It has very low hours and runs perfect. We went from Biolab Ramp to almost Eddy Creek (and back) on just about 2 gallons.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Man thats one good lookin skiff. you did a great job on it and nice fish too!! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Man, that rig looks great! Very nice. Makes me want to go out and kick mine!

Nice trip to break it in right too, nice fish. I hope I run into you guys at teh ramp soon to see this boat in person.

-Brian


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

What an awesome looking rig you got there. Nice wide forward deck.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice retrostoration.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Fantastic job you guys did on that! Sure yer G Grandpa would be proud of what you did. Lots of good times ahead of you I am sure!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That boat is as old as I am, and in better shape!
Nice layout, lots of usable deck space, everything
has a spot. You've done a great job turning a small
boat into a serious inshore predator.


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

cool boat man, looks like a good setup!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Good Father and Son prodject.


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

That is one clean looking skiff. I like the simple but organized lay out of it very much


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I loved the outcome on the first thread, now setup with the casting platform and extra's looks even better! Great setup!


----------



## UCFishin19 (Jan 14, 2008)

Good to see some fellow aluminum guys! Love that mini 12v gator mount for the motorguide, as oppose to the new 360 series they have.


----------



## Featherweight (Jan 7, 2020)

Very nice !


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

That look great! Very cool, great job!


----------

